# newest Member to my staff.



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Ain't she beauty, i decided to give the girls in the office a surprise for doing a great job..










Here is some pics of my office


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Bro! The video feed from the tanning bed room is already down. When will that be back online?

I'm asking for a friend.:whistling2:


----------



## NCnewbie (Aug 6, 2014)

Thanks now my wife wants her office set up the same way


----------



## PPPrincessNOT (Nov 11, 2013)

awww hell... Here I was all excited about a new printer....
Where the hell is hubby... We need to have a talk!!


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Bro! The video feed from the tanning bed room is already down. When will that be back online?
> 
> I'm asking for a friend.:whistling2:


I'll see if i cant get video feed back up asap for your friend, OK. LOL

You know those bed ain't cheap, jeez! that price was a was a shocker!! but it was well worth it, and production has increased a whole whopping -2%. Now Ive got a bunch of southern bells looking like they live at the beach!!

As you can see from the pics of the office its a daycare center and a tanning bed salon all in one now. But those girl can flat out push out some work, I had to hire a new girl last week, she just turned 21 and is drop dead gorgeous. And she loves her job! shes not keen on me tho? I had to tell her to tone down the way she dresses, tank tops and short-short jean shorts just wont fly in the office.:icon_rolleyes: 

But ive been completely been fire from the office now, the wife has come back and took over the whole operation now kicked me back into the field again. Because our volume has increased like crazy again.

As you can tell from the pics the girls live like little pigs, the place is just a mess. I guess the next thing Ive have to do is but in a tread mill cause they eat all day long, Its all good tho.

Here is a pic of the the sign they put over the toilet because of me when i have to come it the office..


----------



## NCnewbie (Aug 6, 2014)

Finally got the wife a desk today just waiting for this new boss I'm working through to give me a break so I have time to assemble the damn thing. She'll probably have to get a work order for it for that to happen though.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

NCnewbie said:


> Finally got the wife a desk today just waiting for this new boss I'm working through to give me a break so I have time to assemble the damn thing. She'll probably have to get a work order for it for that to happen though.


Wreaking your truck is NOT an legitimate excuse to have late work my friend. LOL


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Zuse this reminds me of an old friend who installed a Wolfe bed in his offices for the employees (get this...he owned a national tanning lotion company for tanning salons). The employees loved it!!

Year later the office manager got melanoma and guess who got tanned? Lady died a year later then guess who tanned him again? The atty for the underage children. 

Did I mention he filed BK and lost dang near everything? 

I think it's a nice but I would never ever put one in my office for employees.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> Zuse this reminds me of an old friend who installed a Wolfe bed in his offices for the employees (get this...he owned a national tanning lotion company for tanning salons). The employees loved it!!
> 
> Year later the office manager got melanoma and guess who got tanned? Lady died a year later then guess who tanned him again? The atty for the underage children.
> 
> ...


Oh great and wise one, don't think the thought of this has crossed my mind, they have their limits on the bed. It comes with a coded timer which only i have the codes too. they can only use it once a week per my orders, plus they have had to sign a standard waiver of use. Basically the same kind you sign when you join a tanning bed salon.

Plus this is not no ordinary tanning bed.

http://tanningbeds.mercola.com/tanning-beds/vitality-tanning-bed.aspx

This bed is probably the safest bed on the market. Thus the shocking price.

They have been using the salon down the street from office 3 times a week at $90.00 a month. So i think im safe.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Yeah I do crazy things too. Always with good intentions. 

This same fella (friend) sold me a distributorship and I had salesman in 4 States stocking tanning salons. Pretty much hands off for me. Made a very nice profit till he closed shop. I gotta admit I LOVED going in the salons---boy do you see a lot of "stuff" since ahhhhh modesty seems to be ignored behind the counter. 

What I found out was this: no matter what the tanning industry says I know of no "safe" bed. 

Just a thought. 

Lol but I wonder what the gals would say if you put in ellipticals?  prolly get shot haha


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> Yeah I do crazy things too. Always with good intentions.
> 
> This same fella (friend) sold me a distributorship and I had salesman in 4 States stocking tanning salons. Pretty much hands off for me. Made a very nice profit till he closed shop. I gotta admit I LOVED going in the salons---boy do you see a lot of "stuff" since ahhhhh modesty seems to be ignored behind the counter.
> 
> ...


This might bring back some memory's for ya, my office came from Fort Jackson, Strom Thurmond and Ernest Hollings back during the years of Reagan had the fort redone and modernized. So the base gave away all the old barracks for free if you could move them off base without tearing them down. The previous owners before i took them over took 2 of them and had them moved to Redbank of Platts Springs rd, he pushed them both them together end to end and made a duplex out of them. The owners ended up having Business partnership falling out and they sat empty for years, judge got involved and forced a liquidation of all the assets. Because the where unfinished and in disrepair i grabbed them up at the forced bankruptcy for practically penny's on the dollar. 

After i closed on them at the sale i completely remodeled them from top to bottom, funny thing was the old owners had to remove all the lead paint. So basically i ended up with nothing more than ruff cut lumber shells with new windows and doors and shingles. They even had to remove the old wiring and plumbing, I bet 10 to 1 you've road by them a few times when you worked this area!!!!

So one side is my office and the other is rented to my office manager who you just might remember ran Attorney Service Co, Maybe Frank Palmer rings a bell??

Your comment about putting in ellipticals in the office just reminds me you haven't lost some of the that Southern charm you picked up working in these southern states after all these years.:yes:

My early years.


----------



## NCnewbie (Aug 6, 2014)

Wreaking your truck is NOT an legitimate excuse to have late work my friend. LOL[/QUOTE]

It may not be a legitimate excuse but it's the one I'm using. Still haven't heard if the truck is done for or not :-(


----------

